# Mobile Odin



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know how to properly use the tar file that Odin Maker generates? Do I need to use a pit file with it? I tried using it today with the tar file in the PDA section and got failures.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

awedel said:


> Anyone know how to properly use the tar file that Moblie Odin generates? Do I need to use a pit file with it? I tried using it today with the tar file in the PDA section and got failures.


last i checked it still does not support the fascinate. I sent chainfire a dump awhile back, but there was a bunch of devices on the list ahead of ours.


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think he means the flashing Odin files on your device. If he means the one from jrummy that creates Odin backups of your mobile device I have purchased that app and can confirm it works pretty slick with CM7. I copied the tar from my sd card and flashed it straight to a back up on my computer when I borked something on my phone. I wish the mobile Odin flashing app from chainsdd worked on our phone.

Sent from the future


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

bigwilly90210 said:


> I don't think he means the flashing Odin files on your device. If he means the one from jrummy that creates Odin backups of your mobile device I have purchased that app and can confirm it works pretty slick with CM7. I copied the tar from my sd card and flashed it straight to a back up on my computer when I borked something on my phone. I wish the mobile Odin flashing app from chainsdd worked on our phone.
> 
> Sent from the future


Yes I do mean the app that creates the backups. I wanted to revert to something after flashing something else and all it did was fail when I used the tar file with Odin. I am running SC. Did I need to use a pit file as well? I know that sets the file system, but the file system didn't change between flashings. It was all touchwiz based.

Sorry about the confusion on what I was asking.


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't used it in a while because it took so Damn long, but I'll give it a shot tomorrow with ICS to see if that works. I'll let you know.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

bigwilly90210 said:


> I don't think he means the flashing Odin files on your device. If he means the one from jrummy that creates Odin backups of your mobile device I have purchased that app and can confirm it works pretty slick with CM7. I copied the tar from my sd card and flashed it straight to a back up on my computer when I borked something on my phone. I wish the mobile Odin flashing app from chainsdd worked on our phone.
> 
> Sent from the future


I thought that was called odin maker?


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> I thought that was called odin maker?


yeah this one right? https://market.android.com/details?id=com.p3droid.odinmaker.donate&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5wM2Ryb2lkLm9kaW5tYWtlci5kb25hdGUiXQ..
I'm reflashing my phone first, then I'll give it a shot.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

bigwilly90210 said:


> I don't think he means the flashing Odin files on your device. If he means the one from jrummy that creates Odin backups of your mobile device I have purchased that app and can confirm it works pretty slick with CM7. I copied the tar from my sd card and flashed it straight to a back up on my computer when I borked something on my phone. I wish the mobile Odin flashing app from chainsdd worked on our phone.
> 
> Sent from the future


I didn't think you could make files for Odin based on MTD Roms...

the grave will leave plenty of time for silence


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

So do I need to use a pit file? Or is just the tar file ok. I'm on a TW Rom (SC3).

Sent from my Modded, Overclocked, and Customized Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------

